# Shredded Chicken for Tacos



## cocinero (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola Todos!

A Shredded Chicken Recipe! 

I have been cooking, researching, and writing about Mexican cuisine for about 15 years. When I get home from work, I sometimes love to get to cooking. This recipe fills the kitchen with wonderful aromas and produces a wonderfully seasoned shredded chicken filling. You can use the canned tomatoes with green chiles (as specified) or use fresh tomatoes with roasted fresh green chiles that have been peeled and seeded. 

1 whole chicken breast (2 half breasts)
2 tablespoons cooking oil
1 medium white onion, coarsely chopped
3 cloves garlic, peeled and roughly chopped
8 peppercorns
2 bay leaves
1 10 ounce can original Rotel tomatoes with green chiles
¼ medium onion, finely chopped
1 cup reserves cooking liquid
salt and pepper to taste

Place chicken breast in water or broth to cover with the coarsely chopped onion, garlic, peppercorns, and bay leaves. Bring to a boil and reduce heat to a simmer for ½ hour. Turn off heat and allow chicken to cool enough to handle. Shred chicken and set aside. Reserve cooking liquid.

Place cooking oil in a hot skillet and heat. Add finely chopped onion and sauté for 3 minutes. Add Rotel tomatoes and chiles and sauté for 3 minutes. Add shredded chicken and toss to blend ingredients. Add cooking liquid and simmer for 10 minutes or more stirring often. Season with salt and pepper.

Use when ever a seasoned shredded chicken filling is needed for taquitos, flautas,
or tacos (soft or hard).

Buen Provecho!

Bill Gibson
aficionado de la cocina mexicana


----------



## kadesma (Mar 23, 2006)

Hola Cocinero,
Chicken tacos or enchilladas are one of the most asked for sunday dinners around here. Your recipe looks great. I've never done much with the chicken meat til after cooking it. This will be a nice switch and I know my family will enjoy it. Thanks so much for sharing your recipe.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Mar 23, 2006)

gracias, bill.  I love flautas, but have never made them at home.  Please 'splain the technique - deep frying, or what?


----------



## cocinero (Mar 23, 2006)

*Flautas (Flutes) for Mudbug*

From my experience flautas (flutes) are made from both flour and corn tortillas and are filled with sometimes, shredded beef, chicken, pork, cheese, and many other numerous and tasty Mexican fillings.

Flautas are generally longer than what we call taquitos or rolled tacos, which are pressed or patted corn tortillas 4 to 5 inches in diameter filled, rolled, and deep fried.

Some flautas in Mexico are made from very thin corn masa filled and deep fried.

An easy way to make a flauta is to used thinly made flour or corn tortillas, fill with your filling of choice, roll, and deep fry until golden. Top with homemade guacamole, crema agria (sour cream) a little shredded lettuce and a little of your favorite salsa. 
The name flauta is just one of many names for anything filled, rolled, and fried. Regional names (in Mexico) vary greatly for the myriad of corn masa or items made from flour dough.

Flautas are an example of what the Mexican folks call “Antojitos” or “Antojos” (Little Whims or Little Cravings) or more simply put, very well prepared “Street Fast Food”.

One of my favorite ways to enjoy “taquitos” (rolled tacos):

Roll up a few with some “Queso Fresco”, “Queso Oaxaca”, or Monterey Jack in the corn tortilla, skewer with a toothpick and deep fry until golden and then cover with “Mole Poblano” or “Mole Michoacano”, or simply top with home made roasted Mexican tomato sauce and a little sour cream.

Buen Provecho!

Bill Gibson
“aficionado de la cocina Mexicana”


----------



## abecedarian (May 26, 2006)

I"m glad I found this thread! This solves the issue of Sunday dinner with our future son-in-law, since I haven't met too many folks who didn't love Mexican food!


----------



## abecedarian (May 28, 2006)

I made this yesterday, instead of today and everone loved it


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2006)

I made this recipe for the first time recently & it was a big hit as a taco filling.  Next time I plan to use it for enchiladas.  What's nice is that you can pop it into the crockpot in the morning & it's all ready to use by dinnertime.


Crockpot Sour Cream Salsa Chicken 
 
4 skinless boneless chicken breast halves 
1 package taco seasoning mix 
1 jar of your favorite salsa  
1-2 tablespoons cornstarch in 2-4 tablespoons water (optional) 
1/2 to one cup sour cream
 
Spray the crockpot with cooking spray. Add the chicken 
breasts. Sprinkle with taco seasoning. Top with salsa. 
Cook on low for 6-8 hours. 
When ready to serve, shred the chicken breasts right in the crock. 
If sauce needs thickening, combine cornstarch with water. 
Stir well. Stir the cornstarch mixture into salsa chicken
sauce. Stir in of sour cream.


----------

